# How to get tarnish off a gun?



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey guys I have an old 38 special revolver that has some tarnish on it and hasnt been used in years. I gave it a cleaning and oiled it. What can I do to restore it? My grandfather passed the gun down from his grandfather and I would like to get it back to tip top shape so it can keep on getting passed down. Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

FishinNate34 said:


> Hey guys I have an old 38 special revolver that has some tarnish on it and hasnt been used in years. I gave it a cleaning and oiled it. What can I do to restore it? My grandfather passed the gun down from his grandfather and I would like to get it back to tip top shape so it can keep on getting passed down. Thanks
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What finish does it currently have? is it nickle, stainless or blued.
Typically only a nickle finish will tarnish.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

if it's nickel you can get a lead remover / rust remover cloth that will help take off some of the off. I have one and have taken some of the crap I couldn't get off my nickel and stainless steel guns. it actually works rather well. Both are a light tan looking cloth with a chemical on it. you just can't use it on a blued gun, might remove the finish on that. The two brands that I have are the following. I think they both seemed to work about the same to me. Hope that helps out !


Hoppe's lead and rust remover cloth

Birchwood Casey lead remover and polishing cloth


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

The gun is blued. I read somewhere I think to take steel wool to it but I'm afraid to do that and take the finish off. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

FishinNate34 said:


> The gun is blued. I read somewhere I think to take steel wool to it but I'm afraid to do that and take the finish off.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If it's blued, what your seeing is not tarnish.
Perhaps it's powder residue, but do not use steel wool as you will remove the finish. 
I would try a good powder solvent like Break Free CLP.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

FishinNate34 said:


> The gun is blued. I read somewhere I think to take steel wool to it but I'm afraid to do that and take the finish off.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Is it tarnish or closet rust?? If solvent does not take it off you probably have closet rust. If your 38 has been stored in an area other than a safe you are probably seeing closet rust. It can be very slight to pretty noticable. It can be from fingerprints to metal sweating. Anytime you leave a blued firearm anywhere where the metal can be affected by changes in temps you run a risk for rust. There is very little you can do to it to make it go away. I have used the finest of steel wool and wd 40 and lightly "cleaned' some guns that had it. I mean lightly!!! You have to be very careful or as said before you will ruin the blueing. Although the blueing in that area is already pretty much ruined. I just try to "clean" them up myself but the only way to make it look new is to have it reblued. It's your gun so you be the judge. You can try to clean it up and use it or put out the bucks to make it like it came from the factory. For information only.


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well to my best judgement it is def closet rust. Any guesstaments on how much reblueing would cost? This is a beautiful old gun that I would like to get nice. It's dang near 100 yrs old. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

FishinNate34 said:


> Well to my best judgement it is def closet rust. Any guesstaments on how much reblueing would cost? This is a beautiful old gun that I would like to get nice. It's dang near 100 yrs old.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I wouldn't have it refinished as it would ruin it's value.
I would oil it up and take it to a gunsmith to insure it was in good condition and then shoot it. When the time comes I would pass it down to the next generation. 
I would stay away from +P ammunition as older gun can not withstand the pressure associated with +P ammo.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

In your position I woud get it reblued it will cost about $150. The value will be reduced but your not selling it anyway being serviceable and protecting it for the future is what is important to you.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

if you use on of those stainless steel ( looks like a ball ) pads and gently rub it using Kroil oil ( hardware stores or tooling supply houses sell it ) or some Sea Foam Penetrating oil ( got that at Auto parts store ) you can take the rust off with that. just rub gently, steel wool will rub the finish off. when your all done clean the gun with hoppes gun gleaner and wipe it down with Gun oil- not WD-40 , WD-40 is not a gun oil its for getting rusted bolts loose. I use Mobil 1 motor oil for gun oil.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

FishinNate34 said:


> Well to my best judgement it is def closet rust. Any guesstaments on how much reblueing would cost? This is a beautiful old gun that I would like to get nice. It's dang near 100 yrs old.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Note: Without seeing your gun i will make a guesstimate. Your gun being very old could be just petina. The old blueing will turn and look like tarnish toward a brownish color. I would take it to a person familar with guns and have them look at it. Petina is good and i would have it checked to make sure your "tarnish" is rust or petina. If petina do not alter it and keep a light coat of oil on it regularly. You could take it to C. Keith&Co. (Ohio Game & Fish member) and let him check it out for you. Let us know what you find out, Dave


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input guy. C.keith.co where are you located?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

FishinNate34 said:


> Thanks for the input guy. C.keith.co where are you located?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


His phone is above his picture on the posting


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

im over here in the suburbs of Akron in Springfield TWP. where are you at are you close ?


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

Located in stow. Sorry I use the mobile app usually and doesn't show location. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

oh your not too far away, if your not busy some evening bring that over some time and we will take a look at what you got. call me 234-788-7337 after 5:00 pm


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd get a Remington Dehumidifier for your gun safe and I like to clean/wipe down my guns with Slip 2000. With that combo I have no rust issues.. 

http://www.remington.com/product-families/accessories/storage-and-safety-families/dehumidifier.aspx

http://www.slip2000.com/slip2000_ewl.php


----------



## Drake3 (May 13, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I know I'm a little out of date, however, maybe a little input would be appriciated. Prior to using any kind of steel wool, I would try using hoppes and a artist eraser. This method will remove slight rust and not damage the surface. Very good points on having the handgun checked prior to firing.


----------

